# Shoulder Bolt



## SteveF (21 Nov 2017)

would someone be able to turn me a shoulder bolt please
I have looked on-line but cannot find anything suitable
this is a quill lock for my drill press
I just need a longer one...don't ask lol
it is metric and has a 10mm thread I believe, but will check 
I can get all correct dimensions if someone is interested to do a "one off"
I would be happy to post the original one to be copied
Steve


----------



## J-G (22 Nov 2017)

I'm surprised none of the (current) 64 viewers have responded. 
By all means post a drawing (sketch) or PM me the details and I'll certainly look at it.


----------



## NazNomad (22 Nov 2017)

Post the exact dimensions here. Somebody on the planet must supply one. :-D


----------



## SteveF (22 Nov 2017)

Hi J-G
I guess not everyone has time to do this
but if they do
I need the 14mm part to be 30mm longer it would not need to be "cross" tapped for the M6 and just through tapped







Steve


----------



## lurker (22 Nov 2017)

makes sense now :wink:


----------



## J-G (22 Nov 2017)

That's a simple project which I suspect would take me less than an hour - once I have the material. I've just checked and I don't have any 14mm EN1a on the shelf but I could source it within a day.

I presume that it doesn't need to be Stainless.

Confirm that my drawing corresponds with what you need and PM me your postal details if you want me to proceed.


----------



## SteveF (22 Nov 2017)

many thanks to J-G for sorting this for me
what a great forum for like minded people, willing to pay it forward

Steve


----------



## J-G (24 Nov 2017)

Because this may be of interest to other readers I'm posting here rather than sending a PM.

The alignment of the handle which fits the M6 cross drilled hole may be important but since I didn't have the Drill Press I couldn't fit the bolt in position to determine the appropriate orientation. Therefore, Steve, if it's position *is* important, you may need to do one of two 'adjustments' to change the position.

If the M8 thread 'bottoms out' then you could grind some off the end, but if the 'shoulder' (the 8mm to 14mm change) bottoms out then adding a washer would do the job.

A change of 3½ thou would change the orientation by 10°.


----------



## SteveF (24 Nov 2017)

and it works perfectly

Steve


----------



## J-G (24 Nov 2017)

Well, that's a relief


----------



## AES (24 Nov 2017)

Cor, sorry I missed all that! My laptop has been away to the "Dr" for a few days (don't you curse 'em when they're here and miss 'em when they're gone? A bit like wives I guess!). Anyway J-G's done a nice job by the looks n sounds of things, AND his postage must be cheaper than mine from here (though forgive my ignorance, I'm not really sure where Atherstone is).

=D> 

AES


----------



## J-G (24 Nov 2017)

AES":fdbyfmtf said:


> I'm not really sure where Atherstone is).


About 11 miles north of Coventry - close to the Warwickshire/Staffordshire border.


----------

